# Xbox Games With Gold + Rewards



## Mate

*Xbox Games With Gold + Rewards - Free Games updated weekly!*

If you have an Xbox (360/One) and a gold subscription, you may or may not know you get 2/3 games a month free.

Ill update this thread as the games get announced.









Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Xbox One (Free instead of £19.99)









The Deer God XBOX ONE (Free instead of £11.99)









Battlestations Pacific XBOX 360(Free instead of £19.99)









(Xbox 360) Warframe Xbox One(Free)









(Xbox 360) Project Spark Xbox 360(Free instead of £14.99)

You can download them on your Xbox or via xbox.com (links above).

Nothing better then Free!

If you haven't already, sign up to Xbox rewards. When you renew your subscription, you get points which give you xbox credits, like a loyalty program so not bad for just signing up. (if this is allowed Pm me your email and i can refer you for £5 bonus for both of us )


----------



## delz0r

Do the free games apply to xbox one?


----------



## WaxXo97

delz0r said:


> Do the free games apply to xbox one?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

Yeah they are the xbox one games 

Xbox 360 generally get different games to the xbox one each month


----------



## litcan91

Guys, just got the xbox one & am confused about the live memberships. 

Are there different types of 12 months live memberships? As some seem to call them xbox live gold membership, others just xbox live memberships...

Most seem to be under the £40 mark, but I can see a few online for approx £25 from websites such as CDKeys & ShopTo, do they differ from the membership you'd buy from Microsoft? Or are all the live memberships the same?

I can post links to what I've found so far, considering the Argos option at the moment at £35


----------



## Davemm

i used cd keys for my last one and was very happy cheap and sent straight away.

http://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/memberships/12-month-xbox-live-gold-membership-xbox-360

that is the same as from a shop or Microsoft


----------



## litcan91

Davemm said:


> i used cd keys for my last one and was very happy cheap and sent straight away.
> 
> http://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/memberships/12-month-xbox-live-gold-membership-xbox-360
> 
> that is the same as from a shop or Microsoft


Perfect, was that used for the One or 360?

I'm looking at the UK link: http://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/mem...YV_bWdhA4AoNMZhPvIaoDqWI4lVdiddkF8aAoGi8P8HAQ


----------



## Davemm

i used it one the one, but it is linked to the account so can be used on either console. 

thats what i linked and will be fine, you pay the money and they email the code across to you


----------



## litcan91

Davemm said:


> i used it one the one, but it is linked to the account so can be used on either console.
> 
> thats what i linked and will be fine, you pay the money and they email the code across to you


I'm new to the Xbox, are there different account options for the 12 month memberships, or are they all gold?


----------



## Davemm

They are all gold


----------



## litcan91

Thanks, that clears things up for me.


----------



## Mate

I use http://www.live-codes.com/ for my gold.

Never had a problem, usually have discounts and very quick.

guess its down to you doing a bit of googling to see whose cheapest.


----------



## Mate

SSX is a free game with gold currently on the market place. Instead of £19.99


----------



## Starburst

Thanks for the heads up. :thumb:


----------



## Mate

Updated first post, 2 new games free:

MX vs ATV Alive (Free instead of £19.99)
Dark Dream Dont Die (Free instead of £11.99)


----------



## Mate

Updated Removed MX vs ATV

Added Worms Battle Grounds (Free instead of 19.99)


----------



## Mate

Updated and added The Witcher 2 for the 360. Free instead of 24.99!


----------



## Clancy

Have X box 1 deals changed as well ? Been the same for ages


----------



## Mate

Clancy said:


> Have X box 1 deals changed as well ? Been the same for ages


They seem to release 3/4 games a month. Mainly for Xbox one, but some for 360 as well.


----------



## Clancy

Currently very good deals on xbox one 

Battlefield 4 £13.20
Battlefield 4 premium £16 

Or both together for £22! 

Titan fall £7.50 
Titanfall du lux edition for £10 

Dragon age inquisition £32.99

Few ea sports games like nhl and NFL for £20 ish


----------



## mally

I'm considering Farcry4 for the xbone but don't know wether to buy outright or wait to see if they offer a discount to download...


----------



## Samciv

Want to buy mine? I don't play it or like it very much haha
Is the witcher 2 any good?


----------



## Mate

Updated added 2 new games:

Brothers Tale of 2 sons Free isntead of 11.99

and 

#IDARB It draws a red box Free instead of 9.99


----------



## tightlines

battlefield hardline BETA is availble on xbox one


----------



## Mate

Added Sniper Elite V2 information (Xbox 360)


----------



## Mate

Added 2 new games:

Rayman Legends XBOX 360 (Free instead of £23.99)
Tomb Raider (Free instead of £19.99)


----------



## Mate

Just Receieved a Promo email from xbox about Forza, updated on main page. (Added images)

Forza Free Expansion Pack


> LIVE THE FAST AND FURIOUS EXPERIENCE | GET THE LATEST EXPANSION PACK FOR FREE
> 
> Grab your keys. Forza Horizon 2 has teamed up with the unstoppable Fast & Furious movie franchise to create a standalone expansion that will be available for free from *March 27 to April 10*. This original, adrenaline-fuelled experience will be yours to keep. Just don't miss your chance to grab it. Find out more!


----------



## Mate

> Above all, we want to celebrate our fantastic Xbox Live community this April, and that's why we're so pleased to announce that Games with Gold will offer double the free games for April That means Xbox One gamers get two awesome new titles, and Xbox 360 gamers get a whopping four games! So invite your friends and clear your calendar for gaming!


Here's what they are releasing for free:

Pool Nation FX ($9.99 ERP): Available all month on *Xbox One*
Child of Light ($14.99 ERP): Available all month on *Xbox One*
Gears of War: Judgment ($19.99 ERP): Available from April 1-15 on* Xbox 360*
Terraria ($14.99 ERP): Available from April 1-15 on *Xbox 360*
Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag ($29.99 ERP): Available from April 16-31 on *Xbox 360*
Army of Two: The Devil's Cartel ($19.99 ERP): Available from April 16-31 on *Xbox 360*

Ill update the first post when they are released with download links.


----------



## den656

Good call on the gold games mate, by the way you can get bio shock infinity free on the 360 if you haven't already posted


----------



## Mate

Added Aprils new games and links

Get downloading folks.

Xbox one - Pool Nation / Child of light / Rayman

Xbox 360 - GOW Judgement / Terraria


----------



## Dannbodge

Rayman was last month's wasn't it?


----------



## chriswuk

It was, but some of them run for a few months.

I bought this a few months ago for £10 & it's actually pretty good !!


----------



## chriswuk

Neverwinter - MMO RPG Dungeons & Dragons game on the Xbox One.

Currently free in the marketplace as well


----------



## Mate

chriswuk said:


> Neverwinter - MMO RPG Dungeons & Dragons game on the Xbox One.
> 
> Currently free in the marketplace as well


Added Neverwinter to first post :thumb:


----------



## Samciv

Is never winter any good? I use to play wow on pc and it looks like a worse version of this. I downloaded Rayman and I love it haha


----------



## chriswuk

Deals with gold 07/04/2015:

watchdogs season pass - 11.99
tetris ultimate - 4.79
disney fantasia music evolved deluxe - 25.00
zoo tycoon - 18.00
max the curse of brotherhood - 3.96
far cry 4 season pass 16.79
crew season pass 13.99
alien season pass 9.99
forza horizon 2 car pass 10.00
forza horizon 2 - 35.99


----------



## Mate

Updated to include 2 new games for April.

Army of 2 and Assasins Creed black flag (love this game)


----------



## Clancy

Xbox one is still child of light and ray man 

discounts have changed though, metro games and evil within on offer. All great games


----------



## Paul04

Xbox one NBA 2K15 is the free game to download for Gold members . It starts at 8pm tonight

http://news.xbox.com/2015/04/games-...n-play-nba-2k15-free-this-weekend-on-xbox-one


----------



## Mate

Updated first post with Mafia 2, Castlestorm, Project Spark and Warframe

Castlestorm wouldnt let me link as it thought there was a curse in the link name/image


----------



## tomelmer

ah mafia 2 cant remeber that one


----------



## Mate

Added F1
(Xbox 360) F1 2013 Xbox 360(Free instead of £34.99)


----------



## Mate

Added 
Just Cause 2 (xbox 360)
Massive Chalice (xbox one)


----------



## Mate

Added
(Xbox 360) Thief Xbox 360 (Free instead of £24.99) to first page


----------



## Mate

Updated Games, Added Assasins Creed Black Flag


----------



## Mate

Updated.

Added Plants vs Zombies XBOX 360(Free instead of £9.99)

Love this game!!! very addictive


----------



## Mate

Added new mid month games for gold.

So Many Me XBOX ONE (Free instead of £11.99)
Gears of War 3 XBOX 360(Free instead of £14.99)


----------



## Mate

Added Metal gear solid and Metro 2033.


----------



## Mate

Added Deer God and Battlestations pacific


----------

